# HandyPING' mit 0137-74405847 als Verursacher Gewinnspiel :-(



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Habe den Verursacher ausfindig machen können :

Nummer wurde vergeben an :

1. (0)137 744 zugeteilt IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG in Köln

2. CNS24 AG in Torgau/Elbe

3. CASINO AG, W.S., in 34277 Fuldabrück 

Leider gibt es keine Info (Tel. etc) der Casino AG, aber zufällig meldete sich heute bei der im selben Hause befindlichen Fa. TB-Center auch ein
Herr S: , der mir unterbreitete, ich könnte sowieso 
nicht gegen ihn vorgehen, da er keine Werbung machen würde.

Somit werde ich sein mit Zufallsgenerator betriebenes Gewerbe hier
einmal publizieren, falls es noch andere 0137-74405847 - geschädigte
Personen geben sollte.

hgmu

*[Virenscanner: Namen und Tel.Nr. entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (3 März 2004)

Ich habs mal hierher verschoben. Für Handy-Tricks ist ja dieses Forum vorgesehen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

Ich auch!

10.03.04 10:16  +4913774405847
12.02.04 17:19  +4913774455903
14.02.04 11:56  +491377446571
23.02.04 14:36  +4913774455900

Hab das Gefühl, dass es sich jedesmal um den gleichen handelt.

Oh, und mir der CNS24 hatte ich vor längere Zeit schon mal Kontakt. Kam mir nicht sehr seriös vor...

Und In-telegence meldet sich nicht, trotz Beschwerde per Mail... Warum war mir das nur klar? Die verdienen ja daran, warum also auf Beschwerden reagieren?

Wenn nur eine von diesen Klitschen in der näheren Umgebung (~100km) wäre, könnte durchaus ein nettes Ziel fuer einen Tagesausflug sein


----------



## Moralapostel (12 März 2004)

@crt

Gute Idee, das mit dem persönlichen Kontakt. Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll ein Netzwerk aufzubauen, wo Forumsmitglieder tatsächlich die Firmen aufsuchen um für andere Forumsmitglieder Information vor Ort einzuholen?

Oder geht sowas nur mit Bodyguards?


----------



## KatzenHai (12 März 2004)

Ähm, bei allem Respekt für das Engagement: Was versprecht ihr euch davon?

Ein persönliches Gespräch vor Ort bewirkt selten etwas, da es weder beweisbar ist noch der Gesprächspartner seine Ergüsse "durch die Rechtsabteilung prüfen lassen kann" (also ggf. nix sagen wird).

Und die Architektur der Briefkästen ist auch nicht weitergehend aussagekräftig, oder?!


----------



## Qoppa (12 März 2004)

Ich hatte es so verstanden, daß es eher in Richtung "Russisches Inkasso" gehen sollte ...   

Aber das sollten wir hier im Forum vielleicht doch nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte es so verstanden, daß es eher in Richtung "Russisches Inkasso" gehen sollte ...
> 
> Aber das sollten wir hier im Forum vielleicht doch nicht unterstützen.


Nein, werden wir auch nicht tun.
Aber zumindest war der Smilie ja richtig platziert


----------



## Qoppa (12 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zumindest war der Smilie ja richtig platziert



Aber sicher doch!

Allein auch aus Eigeninteresse: ich wohne in der Nähe eines hier nicht besonders beliebten Unternehmens, und da hätte ich sonst wirklich "alle Hände voll" zu tun ...


----------



## Moralapostel (13 März 2004)

Mist, jetzt ist meine Tarnung aufgeflogen!

Spasiwa, towaritsch... (oder so ähnlich):fg2:


----------



## Moralapostel (15 März 2004)

@Katzenhai

Mein "Hintergedanke" war der, daß mancher vielleicht gern wüßte, was sich denn so hinter den In-Telli-Super-Toll-Firmen-Namen verbirgt. Insofern sähe ich darin einen Beitrag zur Ent-Anonymisierung, denn gerade die Anonymität ist ein wesentlicher Faktor für Verantwortungslosigkeit im eigenen Handeln und mangelnde Loyalität gegenüber den sog. Kunden.

Dementsprechend sehe ich in einer Personalisierung durchaus ein geeignetes Mittel um zumindest in Einzelfällen einen Sinneswandel herbeizuführen. Wenn diese Chance nicht grundsätzlich bestünde, dann wäre auch ein Dialog mit der anderen Seite und jedwede Reaktion auf Beiträge von Dialer-Kollegen absolut sinnlos (und das mag ich einfach nicht glauben).

Ich jedenfalls fände eine neue Formus-Rubrik interessant, die nur Firmendaten, deren handelnde Personen und Verbindungen zu "Produkten" und anderen "Anbietern" -im Sinn eines Adreßverzeichnisses- benennt, jedoch bewußt ohne Wertungen oder Beschuldigungen, die dann wieder im Widerspruch zu den Forumsregeln stehen könnten.

Dazu vielleicht noch ein paar Digitalfotos von Briefkästen...? Ein Link auf einen 22-jährigen Dialer-Anbieter in Braunschweig, der mit einer illegalen Abzocke in Verbindung gebracht wurde (Link finde ich gerade nicht), hat mir zumindest einmal gezeigt, wie eines der "handelnden Gesichter" aussieht und fördert mein potentielles Verständnis für die Beweggründe, hier vermutlich "Jugend = Geld vor Moral".

Meinungen?


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*Casino AG "Gewinnspiel"*

Hi.

Bin zwar nur aus Zufall hier reingeraten, aber unter der Rufnummer

0137-744 39573 

bekommt ihr einen Kurz-Anruf (1 x klingeln) auf´s
Handy und wenn ihr dann nachforscht, ist´s die
Casino-AG mit einem angeblichen Gewinnspiel.....

........

och... eigentlich ja egal, oder?

Gruß, Tom

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert  tf/Moderator _


----------



## sascha (19 März 2004)

Frag doch mal den hier, ob er das legal findet: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45756


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Mich hats auch erwischt. Wenigstens war die Hotline von CNS24 kostenlos.

Firma:                        CASINO AG
Name:                    
Vorname:        
Anschrift:                   Mittelstr. 44
Ort:                           D-34277 Fuldabrück

Und nun?

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/Moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Domaindaten
   Domain: 	casino-ag.de	
   Letzte Aktualisierung: 	25.04.2002	
Domaininhaber

Name und Adresse: 	Buerogemeins.
Mittelstr. 44
D-34277 Fuldabrueck
Germany

Ich würde ja gerne anrufen und fragen, warum die mich angerufen haben, aber leider ist keine Telefonnummer verfügbar - vielleicht aus Gutem Grund?

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in Fudabrück und hat nähere Infos?


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

sorry wegen den pers.daten


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*IN-telligence*

Hi Freaks,

wer es wissen will: IN-telligence (oder wie auch immer die geschrieben wird) ist eine Tocher der so konservativen QSCwww.qsc.de, die heute so gar nicht mehr zu ihren Anfängen mit 0190 stehen will....

Heute werden über QSC nur noch die Beschwerdefreien Servicerufnummern angeboten und mit IN-telligence macht man versteckt munter weiter....


----------

